# Chacom pipes



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Who has experience with Chacom pipes? 
They are in the same price range as Savinelli, Peterson and Stanwell... how do they compare?

I´m thinking of buying one of this: JN. Barber Ltd. Chacom Havana Sablee

(the last one on the page, probably)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have two, both bents and I'm not too enthusiastic about them, but some guys put them in a class with Stanwell and Peterson.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have about 9 and are my favorite; great smokers at a good price. I compare them to Petersons which I have 7 day set, and savinelli which have 2.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

My first pipe was a Chacom. It's a handsome pipe. It smoked fine, but did heat up when I got carried away - but so does my Pete. Sadly, I sat on it and put a two centimeter hairline crack in its shank. I think it'd smoke fine, but I can see the crack flexing when I remove and insert the stem. 

These days, for the money, I'd go with a Stanwell - maybe a Savinelli. I'd say Chacoms are on par with Petes - which I'd place solidly in third.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your answers, guys.
I was looking at that Chacom because I like it's look and would like to try one.
However, I have one Savinelli and it is a magnificent smoker, much better than the Peterson I have.

That said, I´ll wait a little longer until I make my mind, as will only buy another pipe by the middle of March...

So, lets have kind of a contest between the Chacom and the Savinelli I would buy:

Chacom (the last one on the page): JN. Barber Ltd. Chacom Havana Sablee

Savinelli (the last on the page): 
JN. Barber Ltd. Savinelli Oscar Tiger Smooth 6mm Filter Pipe

or the sandblasted version of the Savinelli (last on the page):
JN. Barber Ltd. Savinelli Oscar Tiger Sandblast 6mm Filter Pipe

Which one would you buy?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Which one would you buy?


Truthfully? You can't go wrong with a Savinelli, in my opinion. I have no experience with Chacom pipes but I've heard they are just fine as well. Personally I'd choose Savinelli based on my own experience. I have 6 Sav's ranging from 2 Autographs down to 2 Baronets and they are consistently great smokers.

Let us know what you decide and how it works out!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I personally would also go with the savinelli. Im really liking that sandblast line you linked to in your post....Very nice.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Savinelli Sandblast


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Savinelli Sandblast


DITTO :beerchug:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

:tpd:


IrishCamel81 said:


> Savinelli Sandblast


Get the Savinelli sandblasted.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I liked the smooth Sav the best.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, maybe a coincidence, but since I started this post, the pipes I had on sight, and many others, where bought and after it the prices on the site got up about 30%... did any of you guys order from it? 
It would be interesting to know.


----------

